# Pickup on Nov.11!!!



## Sparty300

Good afternoon,

We pick up our first Vizsla on Saturday November 11. The family is super excited and this forum has been extremely helpful! Of course, my two boys and wife all have a different name picked out. I'm not sure how to land on a name....maybe a vote? Ha! Our new pup will be a male. Name choices:

Oscar
Baxter
Wyatt
Toby
Tucker

I'll play fair and not mention my favorite!:smile

Thanks, look forward to the feedback and all the great advice this site offers!


----------



## brnewman.bn

I had a family member who did a Facebook vote with family and friends. They has a vote going for a couple days. Gave the vote an end date and time. Each day they did an tally with the kids. They said it was so much fun not only for the kids but they enjoyed it as well.


----------



## harrigab

toughie,,,Elvis wasn't my first choice of names, I wanted Eric,,but then my wife realised he'd be called after my favourite footballer ( soccer to you guys in the States)...so it was either Gaylord or Elvis,,


----------



## harrigab

of the 5 you've listed though, I'd go for Baxter


----------



## Canadian Expy

Yell it out loud and then decide  

Whatever rolls off the tongue easily keep in the running. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred

I like Wyatt. 
But Baxter, and Tucker aren't far behind.


----------



## tknafox2

I like Tucker
You need to get him and live with him a little, call out each name and see which one fits... you might even need to choose a different one.
Never know... 
Congratulations on your new Baby!!


----------



## 2RedDawgs

We like Toby! One of our "Granddogs" is named Tobey.

Congrats on getting your pup! For what it's worth......we've kept a Journal each day since our two have been home with us; especially helpful during the potty training time; we also weigh them each week and keep a record of that. They've gone from 12lbs (8weeks old) to 34 (Scarlett) 36 (Boomer) when we weighed yesterday.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Anida

I would avoid Tucker... could be easily confused with something else while yelling  I like Wyatt and Oscar


----------



## texasred

Anida said:


> I would avoid Tucker... could be easily confused with something else while yelling [img= class=inlineimg]http://www.vizslaforums.com/portal.php//images/smilies/wink.gif[/img] I like Wyatt and Oscar [img= class=inlineimg]http://www.vizslaforums.com/portal.php//images/smilies/smile.gif[/img]


I think that's kind of funny. 

Cash thought his name was "Dam It Cash" for the first months of his life. 
Just imagine if his name had been Tucker.

Ps Had to use dam instead of correct spelling. Software catches everything.


----------



## Sparty300

Haha!


----------



## Anida

texasred said:


> I think that's kind of funny.
> 
> Cash thought his name was "Dam It Cash" for the first months of his life.
> Just imagine if his name had been Tucker.
> 
> Ps Had to use dam instead of correct spelling. Software catches everything.


Oh it definitely would be funny  Just not sure everyone would appreciate it haha


----------



## Jaded1019

Sparty300 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> We pick up our first Vizsla on Saturday November 11. The family is super excited and this forum has been extremely helpful! Of course, my two boys and wife all have a different name picked out. I'm not sure how to land on a name....maybe a vote? Ha! Our new pup will be a male. Name choices:
> 
> Oscar
> Baxter
> Wyatt
> Toby
> Tucker
> 
> I'll play fair and not mention my favorite!:smile
> 
> Thanks, look forward to the feedback and all the great advice this site offers!


I pick my first V up the very same weekend! Wondering if you are picking up in IL?


----------



## texasred

Anida said:


> texasred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's kind of funny.
> 
> Cash thought his name was "Dam It Cash" for the first months of his life.
> Just imagine if his name had been Tucker.
> 
> Ps Had to use dam instead of correct spelling. Software catches everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it definitely would be funny [img= class=inlineimg]http://www.vizslaforums.com/portal.php//images/smilies/smile.gif[/img] Just not sure everyone would appreciate it haha
Click to expand...

I think our neighbors are accoustom to our dry sense of humor. 
The world around us may have become sensitive and PC, but my family has not kept up with the times.


----------



## hmw0

I like Oscar and Toby. Whatever name you do end up deciding on will have an infinite amount of variations though! Many of which won't even be close to his actual name LOL
All the best with your new little one - they grow up sooo quickly!!


----------



## Sparty300

Exciting! We're in Grand Rapids, MI. Not too far from you....


----------



## TennesseeJed

I'd say Wyatt. But, I have a feeling that since several other people in your clan have an input, the decision isn't entirely yours... The litter that I am getting a male out of is to be born in a week, so I should have my guy by January 1!


----------



## Jaded1019

If I didn't already know a family of Wyatts, I'd use that name myself! We are thinking of Asher or Rowan if we get a boy, and Nara for a girl. We are getting a conformation/obedience/agility pup, so breeder is picking for us. Good luck with the new puppy Sparty300! The time is drawing near!


----------



## harrigab

Anida said:


> I would avoid Tucker... could be easily confused with something else while yelling  I like Wyatt and Oscar


haha,,,just imagine if this dog was called "Tucker"..


----------



## Sparty300

3 days away! We're so excited......and still haven't landed on a name! The final four:

Baxter
Toby
Barkley
Finley

My wife and I could go with any name......one boy loves Baxter and the other loves Finley. 

What do you guys think?

This forum is awesome, thank you all so much.


----------



## TexasBirdDog

Sparty300 said:


> 3 days away! We're so excited......and still haven't landed on a name! The final four:
> 
> Baxter
> Toby
> Barkley
> Finley
> 
> My wife and I could go with any name......one boy loves Baxter and the other loves Finley.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> This forum is awesome, thank you all so much.


From those two, I would choose Finley. Baxter seems to be a bit over used.


----------



## TexasBirdDog

I get my pup around Dec. 2nd and I'm still deciding on a name. I've shortened a very long list down to Cash, Buddy, and Bacon...because everybody loves bacon. lol


----------



## texasred

Ryan Sims said:


> I get my pup around Dec. 2nd and I'm still deciding on a name. I've shortened a very long list down to Cash, Buddy, and Bacon...because everybody loves bacon. lol


I'd go with Bacon.
Noticed your from Texas. Is your breeder in Texas ?


----------



## TexasBirdDog

texasred said:


> I'd go with Bacon.
> Noticed your from Texas. Is your breeder in Texas ?


No. They are in Arizona and have been involved with the breed for about 50 years.


----------



## Sparty300

Meet Baxter! Handsome guy! We love him. Hes not a big fan of the cold, just sits down and shakes. Lots of "accidents" in the house today!


----------



## einspänner

He's adorable! I can imagine that winter potty training will be difficult at best. Maybe pick him up a couple cheap sweaters.


----------



## Anida

einspänner said:


> He's adorable! I can imagine that winter potty training will be difficult at best. Maybe pick him up a couple cheap sweaters.


I will never get another V puppy in the winter. Kaylee was horrible because she didn't want to go outside since it was cold. Now at 2 she doesn't care, but it was the worst!

Goodluck with the training and he is adorable


----------



## Sparty300

Baxter is doing quite well going outside, but then again....we don't have snow yet. It has been about 35 degrees though. Second day in the house and he's already going to the door. 8 accidents on Saturday, only 2 on Sunday. Progress! Our biggest challenge has been the crate at night. He cries and cries and cries....our house is exhausted...ha! He has a warm blanket, a flannel toy that smells like mom, and a couple other chew toys. He sleeps for an hour and then cries for an hour.....over and over and over. We run him pretty good before bed time, hasn't helped yet. Time and patience. Time and patience. Time and patience (talking to myself)


----------



## Betty

Toby, is a great name to get their attention! 2 syllables and you are done!


----------



## Jtereschyn

Sounds like you’re doing a great job! We got Finn in November 3 years ago and potty training was difficult but if you start using “higher quality treats”, he’ll get the idea! 

Our trainer told us that dogs value treats in their heads. 1$ treat = basic biscuit, 5$ treat= liver, 100$ treat # cooked chicken cut into cubes ( we would cook the chicken, let it cool, cut it up and freeze them). 

We would use “high value treats” for going to the bathroom outside and basic stuff like everytime we called Finns name and he would look at us, or “ come”. They get use to know the important commands = high value goods!!


----------



## texasred

Ranger thinks string cheese is the best.
He really doesn't care for any of the dog treats. Even if he takes it from your hand, he will spit it out. I've bought about 10 different kinds. Abbey, and June will do just about anything for a piece of a plain cracker.


----------



## TexasBirdDog

texasred said:


> Ranger thinks string cheese is the best.
> He really doesn't care for any of the dog treats. Even if he takes it from your hand, he will spit it out. I've bought about 10 different kinds. Abbey, and June will do just about anything for a piece of a plain cracker.



This is funny. My wife's little dog loves string cheese. He'll climb on her and put his face right up to her and stare at her while she eats. lol

Of course, she will share with him.


----------



## tknafox2

Be sure and let us know what you named your new baby... 
And please post a pictue... We just LOVE puppy pictures...


----------



## Sparty300

Baxter is doing much better! We've had him for 5 days now, and he's sleeping in his crate at night! We ended up moving it to our room and that made a world of difference. I started by telling him "Baxter, please be quiet, sshhh" It took him one night (I did say it at least 20 times....and now he's perfectly quiet. The potty training is coming along, some days are better than others. I'd say he's going outside 75% of the time. We're working on consistently going to the door. It's hit or miss at this point! A couple of questions:

1) He was 7.8 lbs at 8.5 weeks (yesterday). Is this normal size? Small? Dad is large and mom is small.

2) When do you start "other" training? Sit, stay, etc. At this point, learning his name and potty training is exhausting enough! 

You guys were right....when they get crazy, its wild! 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Hank Holt

What a cutie Baxter is!!!


When it comes to training I don't think its ever too early. Learning new stuff is fabulous for their mental stimulation and building strong relationships with their new family members. Important to keep in mind though that you want to avoid them getting frustrated or lose interest. Its best to keep training session short and extremely fun; find 5-10 minutes throughout the day several times a day and always end on a high note or when they've done something really well (always end before you see them get frustrated, tired, or lose interest).


----------



## tknafox2

Baxter is Adorable!!... Congratulations... Ha ha... Crate in the bedroom, He is teaching you fast!

They are truly very needy little critters, but they do learn so fast. When they get crazy, or wild, it usually means they need a nap, from my own past experience.
Have fun, and enjoy, this period of your pups life will be over before you know it


----------

